
The microservice framework (in Go) that powers Hailo - buro9
https://sudo.hailoapp.com/services/2015/10/16/h2/
======
rdli
This is great. It's one of the few (only?) platforms I've seen that handles
both deployment and service-level concerns.

------
buro9
The github is here:
[https://github.com/hailocab/h2](https://github.com/hailocab/h2)

------
_dancannon
Hey, I am an engineer on the Hailo platform team. Let me know if you have any
questions about H2 or how the rest of our platform works.

